# UBER SELECT CARS... ???



## Uberdriver_Orlando (Apr 10, 2016)

Who at uber comes up with the policy as to what cars qualify for UBER SELECT? ? 

Personally when I order UBER SELECT I want a luxury class car. Not a new car. I invested extra money to have the class of car required.

I don't want a Ford fusion get real.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

We dont have select in my market but to be honest i would never order it myself. Bmw3, audi a4 ect are really basic cars especially if they are not factory loaded with features.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

You should go to the airport area and order uber SUV or uber black then you'll get a nice vehicle. But for $1.65 a mile you ain't getting no Cadillac Escalade from me
Uber select is considered premium but not luxury 

UberX $.65 Toyota Prius
Uber select $1.65 Toyota Camry
Uber black or Uber suv at least $2.40 mile


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

Uberdriver_Orlando said:


> Who at uber comes up with the policy as to what cars qualify for UBER SELECT? ?
> 
> Personally when I order UBER SELECT I want a luxury class car. Not a new car. I invested extra money to have the class of car required.
> 
> I don't want a Ford fusion get real.


Order a uber x cheap ass


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

I've been arguing with UBER from day one to upgrade my 2011 Taurus Limited to Select and have been to two offices directly. I keep my car spotless and it's frequently mistaken for a 2015/16. This car is genetically identical to the Lincoln MKS and both are built on the Chicago FORD line, by FORD employees, using FORD components. It's far larger than most other cars on the select list including BMW 3 series and Audi 4's. The trunk is twice the size of the Chrysler 300. I guess UBER truly is a technology company because they know absolutely nothing about cars or even transportation.


----------



## FORMERATLDRIVER (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberdriver_Orlando said:


> Who at uber comes up with the policy as to what cars qualify for UBER SELECT? ?
> 
> Personally when I order UBER SELECT I want a luxury class car. Not a new car. I invested extra money to have the class of car required.
> 
> I don't want a Ford fusion get real.


Ford Fusion is a class of car.


----------



## thegamerdad (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm sort of with you on that. Some of their vehicles for select are strange. If you are going to allow a Camry and Fusion, you should pretty much allow any newer midsize car.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber is the social experiment in narcissism...cab fare is more and those cars are far from luxurious. By the way....where has Select come down to 1.65...wtf?! That's crazy. Oh and no way I'm doing Black anymore if it got down in the 2's.


----------



## Uberdriver_Orlando (Apr 10, 2016)

UBER select should be for luxury cars only!


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Uberdriver_Orlando said:


> UBER select should be for luxury cars only!


Nah , go to palm beach then you get lux


Uberdriver_Orlando said:


> UBER select should be for luxury cars only!


Do you drive an Acura ?


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

mikechch said:


> We dont have select in my market but to be honest i would never order it myself. Bmw3, audi a4 ect are really basic cars especially if they are not factory loaded with features.


Umm really basic cars, if not factory loaded. I have never thought of a BMW or Audi as a basic small 4 door car, even if it's on the small car platform. Their interiors, power plants, styling, ride quality, cabin noise is going to be superior to any small Toyota , Honda, Ford, or GM vehicle. Most of the basic options on a BMW 3 series or Audi aren't going to be even be option on economy vehicles. This includes features such as HID Xenon lights, turbo charged or engines putting out over 200hp, dual climate control, heated seats, etc. Simply put the cost of an Audi or BMW is around double the cost of a economy based platform. I'm an American car buff guy but the Germans have their engineering down solid, which demands a higher price point.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> Umm really basic cars, if not factory loaded. I have never thought of a BMW or Audi as a basic small 4 door car, even if it's on the small car platform. Their interiors, power plants, styling, ride quality, cabin noise is going to be superior to any small Toyota , Honda, Ford, or GM vehicle. Most of the basic options on a BMW 3 series or Audi aren't going to be even be option on economy vehicles. This includes features such as HID Xenon lights, turbo charged or engines putting out over 200hp, dual climate control, heated seats, etc. Simply put the cost of an Audi or BMW is around double the cost of a economy based platform. I'm an American car buff guy but the Germans have their engineering down solid, which demands a higher price point.


Im on the otherside of the world in New Zealand, but here we have audis, bmws ect with cheap plastic interiors, crappy cloth seats, just low quality in general.

They also depreciate so fast, that by model year 2011 or later, the higher spec ones are cheaper to buy than a toyota or honda.

In NZ we also get imported JDM spec toyotas and hondas which would be classed Lexus or Acura elsewhere ( we do get those here too )

The point im trying to get at is that i would love to do Select, better riders and pay in exchange for better service, drivers and cars. But I believe people would not choose to pay twice as much for an Audi a3 hatchback or a bmw3. Im a big lexus fan and I would even include the IS range as unacceptable because the back is so cramped.


----------



## Uberdriver_Orlando (Apr 10, 2016)

Ubertimes said:


> Nah , go to palm beach then you get lux
> 
> Do you drive an Acura ?


Yes I do. Not quite as luxurious as " lux" but certainly a step up. Let's say partial lux..lol

In fort Lauderdale and Boca you have to be a "registered Miami" driver and upload vehicle inspection. Does that apply to Palm beach also? 
I don't even understand what changes.. It's the same background check.. Dumb rule!


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> Umm really basic cars, if not factory loaded. I have never thought of a BMW or Audi as a basic small 4 door car, even if it's on the small car platform. Their interiors, power plants, styling, ride quality, cabin noise is going to be superior to any small Toyota , Honda, Ford, or GM vehicle. Most of the basic options on a BMW 3 series or Audi aren't going to be even be option on economy vehicles. This includes features such as HID Xenon lights, turbo charged or engines putting out over 200hp, dual climate control, heated seats, etc. Simply put the cost of an Audi or BMW is around double the cost of a economy based platform. I'm an American car buff guy but the Germans have their engineering down solid, which demands a higher price point.


My Taurus Limited meets or exceeds each of those criteria plus has heated/cooled leather seats and twice the interior and trunk volume. I had a guy who was 6'-5 sit in the back seat with headroom to spare and say he can't even do that in a BMW-5 without sitting lower in the seat. There is a huge difference between a small Sport Sedan and a full size Luxury Car. Xenon headlights and turbos have no more impact on rider comfort than the badge on the decklid. Try putting four full sized suitcases, three smaller rollers and two carry-on's in the trunk of an A4 and then try to hide the embarrassment of asking the riders to hold luggage in their laps. LOL!


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Honestly a new top-trim midsize is nicer than many entry luxury base cars. For example, my 2016 Kia Optima SXL has a bunch of stuff (like heated rear premium leather, sun shades, 360 camera etc.) that a base Audi A3, Acura TLX, or Cadillac ATS don't have. I think they should base it on minimum MSRP of the vehicle, or something.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

John326 said:


> Order a uber x cheap ass


LMAO


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Way2Lucky said:


> My Taurus Limited meets or exceeds each of those criteria plus has heated/cooled leather seats and twice the interior and trunk volume. I had a guy who was 6'-5 sit in the back seat with headroom to spare and say he can't even do that in a BMW-5 without sitting lower in the seat. There is a huge difference between a small Sport Sedan and a full size Luxury Car. Xenon headlights and turbos have no more impact on rider comfort than the badge on the decklid. Try putting four full sized suitcases, three smaller rollers and two carry-on's in the trunk of an A4 and then try to hide the embarrassment of asking the riders to hold luggage in their laps. LOL!


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

I'm not saying that your Taurus shouldn't be in the select platform. I'm saying that in general, BMW and Audi vehicles are known and respected luxury car manufacturers which can secure a higher fare rate. Ford is not known for their luxury line of vehicles or class. Even Lincolns are nothing more than a dressed up Ford with a different name. You have to remember, Uber select isn't about how much more spacious or practical a vehicle is, it's about the reputation and respect of the vehicle class. In my opinion, American based manufacturers are not known world wide for their luxury vehicles or quality. I agree that some of the new vehicles that Kia is putting out look freaking amazing and rival the looks of premiere brands but most would still say, "it's still a kia". I think Select should be reserved for a vehicle class that has a minimum msrp of 36,000 or higher.


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

Select has been a disappointment, AFAIC. Very little demand for Select here in the San Francisco Bay Area, and so 9 out of 10 rides, for me, have been UberX fares.

You're not missing much.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Lolol....there are a lot of cars you can option up past $36k...even a Ford Taurus.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

John326 said:


> Order a uber x cheap ass


Lmao!!!

Now are we finished or are we done?

-Birdman


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

What's worse is you get Ford Expeditions and Chevy Suburbans with poor paint jobs on SUV and Black. Aside from the ecpected 300c fairys, most guys I see doing Select are in a nice Audi, Cadillac, or Lexus.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> I'm not saying that your Taurus shouldn't be in the select platform. I'm saying that in general, BMW and Audi vehicles are known and respected luxury car manufacturers which can secure a higher fare rate. Ford is not known for their luxury line of vehicles or class. Even Lincolns are nothing more than a dressed up Ford with a different name. You have to remember, Uber select isn't about how much more spacious or practical a vehicle is, it's about the reputation and respect of the vehicle class. In my opinion, American based manufacturers are not known world wide for their luxury vehicles or quality. I agree that some of the new vehicles that Kia is putting out look freaking amazing and rival the looks of premiere brands but most would still say, "it's still a kia". I think Select should be reserved for a vehicle class that has a minimum msrp of 36,000 or higher.


Sounds like it's been a while since you've experienced either a Ford of Lincoln. No full size, four door passenger car with a full leather interior, dual-zone climate control, and an interior bigger than your first apartment should be lumped into the same category as a Chevy Aveo, which is defined as a subcompact by everyone in the automotive industry. The newly remade Impala LTZ is even more comfortable than the BMW3 and twice the size of any subcompact.
Select vehicles should be determined by someone who actually knows something about cars instead of a 20-something UBER programmer who gets free UBER rides all day long and probably doesn't even own a vehicle of any kind. I've driven a BMW M6 and can tell you firsthand that the highway ride was harsh and choppy but then again, that too is a sport sedan and not a luxury car by any stretch of the imagination. It was great for slinging around exit ramps and curves at twice the posted limit but not much for smoothness.
Since nobody with a brain would actually pay MSRP, that qualifier is as arbitrary as the logo on the fender. The 2016 Freightliner Cascadia exceeds your MSRP and glides smoother on the highway than a Maybach. However, it's still not a luxury vehicle.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Like people have already posted, it isn't about the luxury, it is about the status. I have people order premium services that normally use X because they are going to a special occasion or a business meeting. They want to show up in something professional preferably with a high MSRP. It isn't so much about the comfort, it is more about what the car says about them when they get dropped off in it. When I have a lawyer meeting a client, he personally may not care if the car is a Prius, Hyundai, or a Bentley, he just wants to get to the meeting. However he knows that if he shows up being chauffeured in a car like a Prius, Hyundai etc, it appears like he may not be very successful, which causes clients to lose confidence. Obviously a nice car doesn't prove success, but most successful professionals either have luxury vehicles themselves, or get escorted in luxury or professional cars.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> I'm not saying that your Taurus shouldn't be in the select platform. I'm saying that in general, BMW and Audi vehicles are known and respected luxury car manufacturers which can secure a higher fare rate. Ford is not known for their luxury line of vehicles or class. Even Lincolns are nothing more than a dressed up Ford with a different name. You have to remember, Uber select isn't about how much more spacious or practical a vehicle is, it's about the reputation and respect of the vehicle class. In my opinion, American based manufacturers are not known world wide for their luxury vehicles or quality. I agree that some of the new vehicles that Kia is putting out look freaking amazing and rival the looks of premiere brands but most would still say, "it's still a kia". I think Select should be reserved for a vehicle class that has a minimum msrp of 36,000 or higher.


Select is not luxury


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Riders remember this , you get what you pay for , dont expect luxury car for 01.00 dollars a mile. Cheap paying = cheap service and take a bus if you dont like it


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

FARIS said:


> Select is not luxury


Select is luxury, it is a premium service. With Select people get Uber Black without the black. The cars must have leather seats and meet other criteria, definitely a luxury service.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Way2Lucky said:


> My Taurus Limited meets or exceeds each of those criteria plus has heated/cooled leather seats and twice the interior and trunk volume. I had a guy who was 6'-5 sit in the back seat with headroom to spare and say he can't even do that in a BMW-5 without sitting lower in the seat. There is a huge difference between a small Sport Sedan and a full size Luxury Car. Xenon headlights and turbos have no more impact on rider comfort than the badge on the decklid. Try putting four full sized suitcases, three smaller rollers and two carry-on's in the trunk of an A4 and then try to hide the embarrassment of asking the riders to hold luggage in their laps. LOL!


Pax should be embarrassed for not ordering a bigger ride


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Select is luxury for markets that don't have lux. With Select people get Uber Black without the black. The cars must have leather seats and meet other criteria, definitely a luxury service.


we don't have lux or black here - but select is still not luxury. Select rates are $1.65/mile (x is 70¢} - that rate does not (should not) buy you a luxury ride. It should (and does) get you a nicer, newer car and a driver who will give good service. Yes, some of the select drivers have actual luxury cars, but they all seem to be getting commercial insurance & for hire tags and building their own personal private car service - at a much higher rate than $1.65/mile.

The area has established private car services that are still thriving because people are willing to pay about 3 times the select rate for luxury. Uber is not really any competition for them.

UberX is beginning to be seen as the budget service that it is - I drive people all the time who tell me they won't take X anymore because of some bad experience


----------



## Lovedianej (Aug 7, 2016)

Uberdriver_Orlando said:


> Who at uber comes up with the policy as to what cars qualify for UBER SELECT? ?
> 
> Personally when I order UBER SELECT I want a luxury class car. Not a new car. I invested extra money to have the class of car required.
> 
> I don't want a Ford fusion get real.


Today was my first day driving my Black 2015 Chevy Tahoe, a $70k car...I accepted 13 trips and I received premium pay for only 2 of the 13 rides, so pissed!!! $126 for 9 hours is crap.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Lovedianej said:


> Today was my first day driving my Black 2015 Chevy Tahoe, a $70k car...I accepted 13 trips and I received premium pay for only 2 of the 13 rides, so pissed!!! $126 for 9 hours is crap.


Is today your first day driving?

Or just driving the tahoe?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Maybe Uber should start Uber Green for the Eco minded people to order hybrids. I had riders who had issue with my Ford Escape and uber, and heard numerous conversations behind me about Uber being a great idea except for all the emissions the drivers generated. I've also had people thrilled that I pull up in a Prius now (obviously not big luggage people).


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

First off, in which market is a new Camry or fusion qualified as select? I'm in LA and those are clearly uber x. 

To the driver of the Taurus, i'm sure it's nice and roomy and gets compliments but at least in LA Select is described as premium entry level luxury cars and no one thinks thinks luxury when describing a Taurus. As a passenger i would be upset if i ordered select and got a Taurus. With uber it's all about what pax expect.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> First off, in which market is a new Camry or fusion qualified as select? I'm in LA and those are clearly uber x.
> 
> To the driver of the Taurus, i'm sure it's nice and roomy and gets compliments but at least in LA Select is described as premium entry level luxury cars and no one thinks thinks luxury when describing a Taurus. As a passenger i would be upset if i ordered select and got a Taurus. With uber it's all about what pax expect.


You obviously haven't been in a Taurus since the 90's. They were redesigned in 2010 as full-sized cars to replace the Crown Vic and yes, the Taurus Limited leaves customers thinking they accidentally ordered a Select vehicle and can't believe that it's not in that category. They are also delighted that I didn't arrive to pick up four adults dressed for a wedding in a Prius or even worse, an Aveo.

Instead of UBER's arbitrary definition of what class of car a vehicle falls into, perhaps they should actually research the rental companies or even just Edmunds or any of a dozen other auto publications out there. But then again, they are merely a "technology company" and know even less about cars than they do about effective transportation operations. I've worked in logistics for 25 years and UBER clearly doesn't have a clue how to effectively interpret or utilize operational data and metrics.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Lol. It's about the reputation of the brand, and Ford isn't know for luxury. First, the redesigned Taurus is not a replacement for the Crown Victoria, the two vehicles couldn't be further apart. The Crown Victoria was only in production until recently for law enforcement customers. It used old, outdated equipment with engineering from the 90s. It used a body on frame design like SUVs and Trucks, it used a solid rear axle, and was driven by that axle. It also used the 5.4 litre V8 engine that Ford used in all their vans, Mustangs, trucks and SUVs. The Taurus used unibody construction, front wheel drive on their two 2WD models, a smaller V6 engine, and independent suspension. The Crown Victoria was a unrefined brute but is was tougher than hell. Just because someone claims or a magazine suggest that the Taurus platform has improved doesn't change the reputation. It's like saying the new redefined ford Festiva is amazing and you will think your in a BMW... No one buys that claim and the cost will never reflect it. Brand reputation is key.


Way2Lucky said:


> You obviously haven't been in a Taurus since the 90's. They were redesigned in 2010 as full-sized cars to replace the Crown Vic and yes, the Taurus Limited leaves customers thinking they accidentally ordered a Select vehicle and can't believe that it's not in that category. They are also delighted that I didn't arrive to pick up four adults dressed for a wedding in a Prius or even worse, an Aveo.
> 
> Instead of UBER's arbitrary definition of what class of car a vehicle falls into, perhaps they should actually research the rental companies or even just Edmunds or any of a dozen other auto publications out there. But then again, they are merely a "technology company" and know even less about cars than they do about effective transportation operations. I've worked in logistics for 25 years and UBER clearly doesn't have a clue how to effectively interpret or utilize operational data and metrics.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Lolol....there are a lot of cars you can option up past $36k...even a Ford Taurus.


Perhaps, but most people do not. Sure I could take almost any base model and double the base price with all options but people do not


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Aegisx5 said:


> Honestly a new top-trim midsize is nicer than many entry luxury base cars. For example, my 2016 Kia Optima SXL has a bunch of stuff (like heated rear premium leather, sun shades, 360 camera etc.) that a base Audi A3, Acura TLX, or Cadillac ATS don't have. I think they should base it on minimum MSRP of the vehicle, or something.


And if the minimum MSRP exceeds a threshold it should be given select? That's like saying I have a Ford F350 King cap which cost over 50 grand easy. It has four doors and would be allowed on the uber platform. Should it be given something higher than Uber X rates? It's not more luxurious than a Prius but does cost around three times the cost. Uber would only allow it to be in Uber X class


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Way2Lucky said:


> You obviously haven't been in a Taurus since the 90's. They were redesigned in 2010 as full-sized cars to replace the Crown Vic and yes, the Taurus Limited leaves customers thinking they accidentally ordered a Select vehicle and can't believe that it's not in that category. They are also delighted that I didn't arrive to pick up four adults dressed for a wedding in a Prius or even worse, an Aveo.
> 
> Instead of UBER's arbitrary definition of what class of car a vehicle falls into, perhaps they should actually research the rental companies or even just Edmunds or any of a dozen other auto publications out there. But then again, they are merely a "technology company" and know even less about cars than they do about effective transportation operations. I've worked in logistics for 25 years and UBER clearly doesn't have a clue how to effectively interpret or utilize operational data and metrics.


I have seen the Taurus. In fact I've seen it at Avis and I like it. All I'm saying is that Ford is not a luxury car manufacturer. They don't even attempt to market their cars as being luxury. A comparable car to the Taurus would be a Chevy Impala to me (which the new ones also look pretty good). Regardless of redesign and fully loaded, a Taurus is just not comparable to Mercedes, BMW, Audi or even Infiniti or Acura in my opinion and in most pax opinion.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 3, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> Like people have already posted, it isn't about the luxury, it is about the status. I have people order premium services that normally use X because they are going to a special occasion or a business meeting. They want to show up in something professional preferably with a high MSRP. It isn't so much about the comfort, it is more about what the car says about them when they get dropped off in it. When I have a lawyer meeting a client, he personally may not care if the car is a Prius, Hyundai, or a Bentley, he just wants to get to the meeting. However he knows that if he shows up being chauffeured in a car like a Prius, Hyundai etc, it appears like he may not be very successful, which causes clients to lose confidence. Obviously a nice car doesn't prove success, but most successful professionals either have luxury vehicles themselves, or get escorted in luxury or professional cars.


What's wrong with Hyundai I have a Genesis and it's fully loaded with lots of leg room in the backseat. It has premium leather heated front and rear seats it's quite and rides like a charm. The sticker price is 47k and up so what are you saying about hyundias again ? Everyone compliments the beauty of the car!!


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Genesis said:


> What's wrong with Hyundai I have a Genesis and it's fully loaded with lots of leg room in the backseat. It has premium leather heated front and rear seats it's quite and rides like a charm. The sticker price is 47k and up so what are you saying about hyundias again ? Everyone compliments the beauty of the car!!


I think the genesis looks good. Bottom line is that Hyundai and ford don't traditionally make Luxury cars so in la a Taurus and genesis are not uber select. Not being a snob but Mercedes, Audi, Range Rover and BMW drivers, etc. don't consider Hyundai and ford as luxury.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> And if the minimum MSRP exceeds a threshold it should be given select? That's like saying I have a Ford F350 King cap which cost over 50 grand easy. It has four doors and would be allowed on the uber platform. Should it be given something higher than Uber X rates? It's not more luxurious than a Prius but does cost around three times the cost. Uber would only allow it to be in Uber X class


I think you'd have to judge by vehicle class - obviously SUVs and Pickups cost more because of the size and utility of them, 4WD, etc., not necessarily because of luxury or comfort features. If you want to make the limit for "Uber Premium" $50K then have at it and exclude all the normal midsize cars, but honestly I've ridden in a Cadillac ATS and a Mercedes Benz C class and was not especially impressed. Sure, nice enough cars, but I wouldn't trade my car for one even knowing the price difference. As someone above said - go check out a loaded Ford Taurus SHO. Just because you don't consider X brand a "luxury car manufacturer" does not mean they aren't making near luxury cars which easily outclass some of the entry level competitors of the so-called "luxury" car brands. I mean, you can get a BMW 1 series with cloth seats for like $35K, is that nicer or more comfortable than a loaded Kia Optima these days? Not even close...


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Aegisx5 said:


> I think you'd have to judge by vehicle class - obviously SUVs and Pickups cost more because of the size and utility of them, 4WD, etc., not necessarily because of luxury or comfort features. If you want to make the limit for "Uber Premium" $50K then have at it and exclude all the normal midsize cars, but honestly I've ridden in a Cadillac ATS and a Mercedes Benz C class and was not especially impressed. Sure, nice enough cars, but I wouldn't trade my car for one even knowing the price difference. As someone above said - go check out a loaded Ford Taurus SHO. Just because you don't consider X brand a "luxury car manufacturer" does not mean they aren't making near luxury cars which easily outclass some of the entry level competitors of the so-called "luxury" car brands. I mean, you can get a BMW 1 series with cloth seats for like $35K, is that nicer or more comfortable than a loaded Kia Optima these days? Not even close...


Well BMW 1 series doesn't qualify for uber select. Uber select starts with BMW 3 series and while there may be a small minority that would consider a Kia Optima or Ford Taurus over a BMW 3 series, most would not. Furthermore, it's not about what you as a driver think is luxurious. Uber is running a business and trust me the people who choose select drive luxury cars for the most part and would be upset to be picked up in a ford, Kia or Hyundai. I'm not knocking those cars because they do look good, they just aren't "mid level luxury" vehicles which is the Uber Select requirement.

and your argument that ford taurus SHO is better than some other traditional luxury cars just makes it harder for uber to run their business... are you saying that the base model ford taurus doesn't qualify for uber select but the SHO does? so now uber has to take time and distinguish between all trim levels of this car on case by case basis?

like i said i have nothing against those cars. i drive in la and i just know from the pax that i get that they aren't expecting a ford taurus, kia optima or maybe even Hyundai genesis to show up curbside. if anything there should be another level higher than uber x but below select. i totally agree that a ford taurus SHO is on way higher level than some of the cars i see doing uber x.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

I would say that the luxury level and interior comfort vary widely depending on the trim level, yes. I think don't think most midsize cars, or even entry level "luxury brand" cars should qualify for Uber Select - that is meant for black cars, i.e. BMW 5 Series or a Mercedes E class. Here in Connecticut they recently replaced Uber Select with Uber Premium, which does allow for cars like a Nissan Maxima, Toyota Avalon, Cadillac ATS, etc., so my argument is that if those cars qualify than top trim level mid-size cars i.e. Kia Optima or Ford Taurus should be eligible as well.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Uberdriver_Orlando said:


> Who at uber comes up with the policy as to what cars qualify for UBER SELECT? ?
> 
> Personally when I order UBER SELECT I want a luxury class car. Not a new car. I invested extra money to have the class of car required.
> 
> I don't want a Ford fusion get real.


Select isn't a luxury option it's even advertised by Uber as a Mid Tier Product .
I do a lot of select rides and most people tell me they only take Select because they've gotten into nasty X cars (the oldest car you can have on select is a 2007 Luxury Brand and if it's not a luxury car then it's 2013 or 2015 depending market etc.) you can have a 2001 on UberX in some markets

If you want a luxury car order Uber Black or SUV , or take you chance on Select . Honestly half the time I take Select (I rarely take X for the reason that I hate getting into Prius , Corollas or Civics that are 10-15 years old and have dingy cloth interior) I get a black car as most drivers will except Select pings in Black cars .

$1.65-$2.25 a mile isn't luxury car pricing

Uber Select in most markets is the same price as taking a Taxi

I drive a BMW 335 Msport and a VW Passat SEL both qualify for Select and both are fully loaded most pax prefer the larger interior of the Passat and smoother to my BMW which is very small inside and has a much more harsh ride being a sport sedan


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Aegisx5 said:


> I would say that the luxury level and interior comfort vary widely depending on the trim level, yes. I think don't think most midsize cars, or even entry level "luxury brand" cars should qualify for Uber Select - that is meant for black cars, i.e. BMW 5 Series or a Mercedes E class. Here in Connecticut they recently replaced Uber Select with Uber Premium, which does allow for cars like a Nissan Maxima, Toyota Avalon, Cadillac ATS, etc., so my argument is that if those cars qualify than top trim level mid-size cars i.e. Kia Optima or Ford Taurus should be eligible as well.


our difference in opinion is because we are in very different markets. I drive in manhattan beach, west hollywood, Santa Monica and Beverly Hills mostly and sometimes go to Newport Beach and other parts OC. I like the genesis, Taurus, maxima and Avalon. Their top trim levels are quite luxurious. However Southern California pax would likely not pay premium for them. Just market differences...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> our difference in opinion is because we are in very different markets. I drive in manhattan beach, west hollywood, Santa Monica and Beverly Hills mostly and sometimes go to Newport Beach and other parts OC. I like the genesis, Taurus, maxima and Avalon. Their top trim levels are quite luxurious. However Southern California pax would likely not pay premium for them. Just market differences...


Every market is different I'm in Denver now but about to move to Chicago . In Chicago it's only Luxury brands heck they don't even have Suburbans or Expeditions on the Select List in Chicago . My 2015 Volkswagen Passat SEL won't qualify in Chicago but a 2009 VW CC (which is basically a smaller better looking passat with a harsh ride) will . As will a BMW X1 (smaller then a 3 series sedan) . My BMW 335 will qualify in Chicago but I'm not racking up more Milage on my weekend fun car for Uber Select rates either lol


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> And if the minimum MSRP exceeds a threshold it should be given select? That's like saying I have a Ford F350 King cap which cost over 50 grand easy. It has four doors and would be allowed on the uber platform. Should it be given something higher than Uber X rates? It's not more luxurious than a Prius but does cost around three times the cost. Uber would only allow it to be in Uber X class


Have you ever been in a King Ranch edition ?? they are very luxurious inside


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Select isn't a luxury option it's even advertised by Uber as a Mid Tier Product .
> I do a lot of select rides and most people tell me they only take Select because they've gotten into nasty X cars (the oldest car you can have on select is a 2007 Luxury Brand and if it's not a luxury car then it's 2013 or 2015 depending market etc.) you can have a 2001 on UberX in some markets
> 
> If you want a luxury car order Uber Black or SUV , or take you chance on Select . Honestly half the time I take Select (I rarely take X for the reason that I hate getting into Prius , Corollas or Civics that are 10-15 years old and have dingy cloth interior) I get a black car as most drivers will except Select pings in Black cars .
> ...


again it's a difference in market. you're in denver while i'm in southern california. VW Passat does not qualify as Select in LA. And I agree Passat is a good car. It's more about the expectations of the passengers in the particular market.

to be specific, uber describes select to drivers as mid-tiered luxury sedans. to passengers Select is described as "premium cars, affordable rates".

uber select cars in la are nice. when i'm driving in manhattan beach, wealthy passengers don't need a black car to go to beverly hills, hermosa, santa monica or wherever they want to go on their. for them infiniti g37, mercedes c or e class, bmw 3 or 5 series is just fine.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

i would totally buy a car that qualifies for uber black and get the commercial insurance but i'm just not tryna drive out with at TCP number on the back of my car so I can announce to my co-workers that I moonlight as a driver...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I feel like if Uber Select was to only allow luxury brands why would someone take a black car? Just for the color?


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> First off, in which market is a new Camry or fusion qualified as select? I'm in LA and those are clearly uber x.
> 
> To the driver of the Taurus, i'm sure it's nice and roomy and gets compliments but at least in LA Select is described as premium entry level luxury cars and no one thinks thinks luxury when describing a Taurus. As a passenger i would be upset if i ordered select and got a Taurus. With uber it's all about what pax expect.


Never had a disappointed pax and most are certain they accidentally ordered a Select ride. Most pax don't know any more about cars than UBER drones, so most have no expectations until the car arrives. I've even had one guy say he wished he'd gotten my car because he ordered Select previously and got a BMW-3 instead. Sorry, but Beemer or not, it's no bigger than a freaking Camry!


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I feel like if Uber Select was to only allow luxury brands why would someone take a black car? Just for the color?


Uber black is definitely a couple notches above select but I think some black drivers take select pings when slow. In LA uber black is Audi A6, A7, Cadillac XTS, Infiniti q70, Jaguar XF, Mercedes e class. Interesting, UBer La isn't accepting any new black cars. They are accepting lux tho.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Way2Lucky said:


> Never had a disappointed pax and most are certain they accidentally ordered a Select ride. Most pax don't know any more about cars than UBER drones, so most have no expectations until the car arrives. I've even had one guy say he wished he'd gotten my car because he ordered Select previously and got a BMW-3 instead. Sorry, but Beemer or not, it's no bigger than a freaking Camry!


Well i would disagree and say that la folks who prefer select undoubtedly know the difference between cars and would probably cancel the ride if they saw a Camry was en route.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Lol! This thread is getting hilarious. I'm cracking up how people expect Select to be royalty or something...hell, Uber black isn't even that great. Sure as a passenger you can ask for whatever you want, but at cab fare prices anyone running select with a premium brand is losing money at $2/mile. There's a reason you don't see cabs in any market across the country cruising around in Audis and BMWs. It's very convenient for Uber to say this and that about "requirements" when they're not fitting the bill on gas or maintenance on the vehicles. Let them do fleet management and see how this "list" would change with the quickness. Please stop the snobbery of what you think Select is if you've never done this business from an operator's standpoint. Oh and as for Lincoln and Chevrolet. There's a reason a Suburban and Navigator L will always be in the business. No premium luxury manufacturer makes anything as big to accommodate 4-5 people and all of their luggage. People travel in small groups and bring a lot of bags these days. You're not going to fit them in a GL or an X5...or a Q7 or QX80 for that matter.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Lol! This thread is getting hilarious. I'm cracking up how people expect Select to be royalty or something...hell, Uber black isn't even that great. Sure as a passenger you can ask for whatever you want, but at cab fare prices anyone running select with a premium brand is losing money at $2/mile. There's a reason you don't see cabs in any market across the country cruising around in Audis and BMWs. It's very convenient for Uber to say this and that about "requirements" when they're not fitting the bill on gas or maintenance on the vehicles. Let them do fleet management and see how this "list" would change with the quickness. Please stop the snobbery of what you think Select is if you've never done this business from an operator's standpoint. Oh and as for Lincoln and Chevrolet. There's a reason a Suburban and Navigator L will always be in the business. No premium luxury manufacturer makes anything as big to accommodate 4-5 people and all of their luggage. People travel in small groups and bring a lot of bags these days. You're not going to fit them in a GL or an X5...or a Q7 or QX80 for that matter.


you're absolutely right that i haven't done this as a business operator. thanks for the insight on the reality of uber select. your post puts into perspective that i'm not really coming out on top just because i'm getting 1K or 1,200 a week... i didn't realize the select rates were so low comparatively speaking...

in spite of the above, i think buying a car that minimally meets the standard for uber select is the best option if someone is buying a car (and has the means to buy a qualifying car)... i've been doing uber for 1 month and i just don't think i could keep up with all the driving and chasing surges required to do very well on uber x. i took an uber x requests today at 1.9x boost just for kicks... i drove almost 4.6 miles and my payout was only $8 and $4 came from the boost. so without a boost i basically would have gotten $4 for driving almost 5 miles. that's crazy.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

My phone is about to die but we'll see if I can post this in time. think of this, Uber black requires that your vehicle be black regardless of the luxury brand, the paint and interior must be black. Black is associated or has a ruptation in the car industry as luxury or a premiere experience. If reputation didn't matter to uber why wouldn't they let a white 2016 Cadillac Escalade on their platform for Black. It's the same car, same cost, different paint. They don't care about the options your cat has they care about the ruptation. In Ubers eyes a fully loaded ford is like putting lipstick on a pig. It's still a pig.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

It's Bimmer not Bemmer

Yeah my 3 series is very nice but it's too small. They weren't built with passanger comfort in mind. 

A 3 series Bimmer had less rear leg room then a newer Honda Civic. The camry had more room then a 5 series and a Passat has more legroom then a 7 series or s series Mercedes


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber is so clueless in this business I bet they think this is luxury transportation..lol


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> My phone is about to die but we'll see if I can post this in time. think of this, Uber black requires that your vehicle be black regardless of the luxury brand, the paint and interior must be black. Black is associated or has a ruptation in the car industry as luxury or a premiere experience. If reputation didn't matter to uber why wouldn't they let a white 2016 Cadillac Escalade on their platform for Black. It's the same car, same cost, different paint. They don't care about the options your cat has they care about the ruptation. In Ubers eyes a fully loaded ford is like putting lipstick on a pig. It's still a pig.


I've actually heard that they are slightly lienent on the Black on Black in some markets . If you have a high end car that's doesn't have black interior they will probably still allow it .


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> I have seen the Taurus. In fact I've seen it at Avis and I like it. All I'm saying is that Ford is not a luxury car manufacturer. They don't even attempt to market their cars as being luxury. A comparable car to the Taurus would be a Chevy Impala to me (which the new ones also look pretty good). Regardless of redesign and fully loaded, a Taurus is just not comparable to Mercedes, BMW, Audi or even Infiniti or Acura in my opinion and in most pax opinion.


You give pax...who incidentally can barely operate one of the most simple apps ever devised...far too much credit for knowing anything about cars and many are so incredibly naive about the world around them, I'm glad they're in my back seat and not behind the wheel. They're a threat to humanity.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

A passenger might question the brand of a vehicle when it shows up but once they get inside some of the lesser brands and have a comfortable and safe trip they'll forget about that , unless they're a snob in which case if they are ordering select and are trying to get a black car they will just cancel until they get one .


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> Like people have already posted, it isn't about the luxury, it is about the status. I have people order premium services that normally use X because they are going to a special occasion or a business meeting. They want to show up in something professional preferably with a high MSRP. It isn't so much about the comfort, it is more about what the car says about them when they get dropped off in it. When I have a lawyer meeting a client, he personally may not care if the car is a Prius, Hyundai, or a Bentley, he just wants to get to the meeting. However he knows that if he shows up being chauffeured in a car like a Prius, Hyundai etc, it appears like he may not be very successful, which causes clients to lose confidence. Obviously a nice car doesn't prove success, but most successful professionals either have luxury vehicles themselves, or get escorted in luxury or professional cars.


Oddly enough, I have never once hear any pax ask me the MSRP on my vehicle, or read of any other driver being asked this question for that matter. LOL!


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> Lol. It's about the reputation of the brand, and Ford isn't know for luxury. First, the redesigned Taurus is not a replacement for the Crown Victoria, the two vehicles couldn't be further apart. The Crown Victoria was only in production until recently for law enforcement customers. It used old, outdated equipment with engineering from the 90s. It used a body on frame design like SUVs and Trucks, it used a solid rear axle, and was driven by that axle. It also used the 5.4 litre V8 engine that Ford used in all their vans, Mustangs, trucks and SUVs. The Taurus used unibody construction, front wheel drive on their two 2WD models, a smaller V6 engine, and independent suspension. The Crown Victoria was a unrefined brute but is was tougher than hell. Just because someone claims or a magazine suggest that the Taurus platform has improved doesn't change the reputation. It's like saying the new redefined ford Festiva is amazing and you will think your in a BMW... No one buys that claim and the cost will never reflect it. Brand reputation is key.


As an aside, you're insight into the working history of the Crown Vic borders on fetishism. Not judging, just sayin, LOL!


----------

